# Can you lighten hair w/ demi permanent color



## charish (Aug 5, 2006)

Hey i was thinking about getting a wash out color. i heard you can't lighten hair with one, but it has a little peroxide in it. won't that lighten up some? I have highlights and was thinking about getting a demi permanent to see what it would look like. it's a little darker than the highlights, but lighter than my roots.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 5, 2006)

I wouldn't think you can, but then again, if I remember right, Janelle said I could change my hair from dark brown to red with one. Hopefully she sees this soon and responds


----------



## charish (Aug 5, 2006)

ok thanks, i hope so too.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm here (Finally... lol sorry) Usually they won't lighten (I replied to your other thread on this) but they can alter shades that are around the same level that you're at now. Like if you wanted to add some red (Like Aquilah mentioned) or more golden tones... etc. Usually it's just enough to give a temporary color, but it's not enough to actually lighten.


----------



## Innerkitten (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes I think it may lighten it a tad.


----------

